# Reversing rear/front speakers



## murphy (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello, I am a super newbie with this stuff! I just purchased am RCA RT2870. My receiver is in a cabinet in the rear of the room, not in the front of the room, so it would be advantageous to switch the front/rear speaker placement as the rear speakers have longer wiring, thus putting them in the front (the farthest from the receiver) would allow me to use less extra wiring. Will this mess up the sound? Are the speakers pre-tuned to be front/rear speakers, or is all that work done by the receiver and determined by which input the speaker is connected to? I.E. are the front/rear differences coded into the speaker or the receiver? Thank you for your help!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm understanding that your speakers have non-removable wire. If the speakers are the same shape and size, you'll be able to switch them. If they are a different shape/size, simply extend the wire using some speaker wire and electrical tape/heat shrink.


----------



## murphy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, the wire is non-removable. The speakers are the same size/shape; the only thing that makes me worry is that the manual lists the preprogrammed distance for the front speakers as 10 ft and the rear as 15, and it also mentions that the front speakers are magnetically shielded to reduce interference. I wonder whether these are accomplished on the speaker end or the receiver end.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you don't have a CRT TV, the magnetic shielding won't matter. If you do have a CRT, use the wire/tape method. The distance is the distance from the speakers to your ears, not the speakers to the amplifier. If your room isn't big enough to position the speakers 15' from your ears (and I envy the person whose room is), just make sure that the rear speakers are about 1.5 times the distance from your ears as the front speakers.


----------

